# Eine Webseite fuer zwei Internetadressen



## uli27 (20. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich moechte zwei Adressen auf  die selbe Webseite leiten.

Genau gesgt:
www.ersteadresse.com
und
www.zweiteadresse.com
sollen auf die Webseite www.ersteadresse.com fuehren.

Ich hab versucht im DNS Manager fuer ersteadresse.com einen weiteren A Record www.zweiteadresse.com und zweiteadresse.com einzutragen. Das funktioniert aber nicht...

Hat jemand eine Idee?

mfg

Uli


----------



## Till (20. März 2008)

Leg einefach eine co-domain für www.zweiteadresse.com in der website www.ersteadresse.com an.


----------



## planet_fox (20. März 2008)

Co-Domän für seite zwei anlegen das müsste reichen


----------



## Feanwulf (20. März 2008)

Und wenn du möchtest, daß immer ersteaddresse.com im Browser steht musst du eine Weiterleitung für die Co-Domain eintragen auf ersteaddresse.com


----------



## uli27 (20. März 2008)

*Geteilte IP Adresse*

Hallo,

danke erstmal fuer die Antworten. Ich hab das alles schon probiert.

Ich habe einen A Record auf dem DNS Server ns1.ersteadresse.com fuer www.zweiteadresse.com und zweiteadresse.com eingetragen.

In der Website ersteadresse.com haben ich zwei Subdomains ww.zweiteadresse.com und zweiteadresse.com eingetragen.

Ich komm aber immer nur auf die ispconfig site geteilte IP Adresse.



$TTL        86400
@       IN      SOA     ns1.ersteadresse.com. ulrich.brunhuber.com. (
                        2008032007       ; serial, todays date + todays serial #
                        28800              ; refresh, seconds
                        7200              ; retry, seconds
                        604800              ; expire, seconds
                        86400 )            ; minimum, seconds
;
                NS      ns1.ersteadresse.ro.              ; Inet Address of name server 1
                NS      ns3.xtremeweb.de.              ; Inet Address of name server 2
;

  MX      10 mail.ersteadresse.com.

green-pc.ro.      A        89.121.251.4
mail       A       89.121.251.4
www       A       89.121.251.4
ns1       A       89.121.251.4
ns       A       89.121.251.4
www.zweiteadresse.com       A       89.121.251.4
zweiteadresse.com       A       89.121.251.4

pop       CNAME  mail.ersteadresse.com.
pop3       CNAME  mail.ersteadresse.com.
imap       CNAME  mail.ersteadresse.com.
smtp       CNAME  mail.ersteadresse.com.
webmail       CNAME  mail.ersteadresse.com.ro.

ersteadresse.com.ro.       TXT  "v=spf1 a ~all"

;;;; MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ;;;;


Vielleicht mach ich was falsch...

mfg

Uli


----------



## markusm (20. März 2008)

was sagt denn die /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf an, steht da der eintrag für die zweitedomain.de (ServerAlias)in der richtigen Virtualhost-config (ServerName www.erstedomain.de) drin? wenn ja: apache neustarten, wenn nicht ... nicht gut. 


markus


----------



## uli27 (20. März 2008)

Hallo,
vielen dank fuer die Tips. Das ist der Abschnitt aus der

server/etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf:

#
######################################
# Vhost: www.ersteseite.com:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 89.121.251.4:80>
SuexecUserGroup web18_sergiu web18
ServerName www.ersteseite.com:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@www.ersteseite.com
DocumentRoot /srv/www/web18/web
ServerAlias green-pc.ro 89.121.251.4.zweiteseite.com
89.121.251.4.www.zweiteseite.com
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /srv/www/web18/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /srv/www/web18/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Files *.php>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php3>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php4>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php5>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
AddType text/html .shtml
AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc .wmlsc .wsc
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml .wml
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript .ws .wmlscript
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp .wbmp
Alias /error/ "/srv/www/web18/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /srv/www/web18/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /srv/www/web18/user/$1/web/$3
</VirtualHost>
#
#


Hab den Server neu gestartet, aber es bleibt dabei:

              [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]
Diese IP-Adresse wird mehrfach genutzt. Um die gewünschte Website zu erreichen, geben Sie ihre Domain anstelle der IP-Adresse in der Adresszeile des Browsers ein.[/FONT]
               [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Server-Administrator.[/FONT]
                      [FONT=Verdana, Arial]powered by ISPConfig

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial]Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tip.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial]mfg[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial]Uli[/FONT]​


----------



## uli27 (20. März 2008)

*Geht auch nicht....*

Hallo,
vielen dank fuer die Tips. Das ist der Abschnitt aus der

server/etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf:

#
######################################
# Vhost: www.ersteseite.com:80
######################################
#
#
<VirtualHost 89.121.251.4:80>
SuexecUserGroup web18_sergiu web18
ServerName www.ersteseite.com:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@www.ersteseite.com
DocumentRoot /srv/www/web18/web
ServerAlias green-pc.ro 89.121.251.4.zweiteseite.com
89.121.251.4.www.zweiteseite.com
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php5 index.php4 index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.jsp Default.htm default.htm
ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /srv/www/web18/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
ErrorLog /srv/www/web18/log/error.log
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
<Files *.php>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php3>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php4>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
<Files *.php5>
    SetOutputFilter PHP
    SetInputFilter PHP
</Files>
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
AddType text/html .shtml
AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
AddType application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc .wmlsc .wsc
AddType text/vnd.wap.wml .wml
AddType text/vnd.wap.wmlscript .ws .wmlscript
AddType image/vnd.wap.wbmp .wbmp
Alias /error/ "/srv/www/web18/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html
AliasMatch ^/~([^/]+)(/(.*))? /srv/www/web18/user/$1/web/$3
AliasMatch ^/users/([^/]+)(/(.*))? /srv/www/web18/user/$1/web/$3
</VirtualHost>
#
#


Hab den Server neu gestartet, aber es bleibt dabei:

              [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]
Diese IP-Adresse wird mehrfach genutzt. Um die gewünschte Website zu erreichen, geben Sie ihre Domain anstelle der IP-Adresse in der Adresszeile des Browsers ein.[/FONT]
               [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Server-Administrator.[/FONT]
                      [FONT=Verdana, Arial]powered by ISPConfig

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial]Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tip.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial]mfg[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial]Uli[/FONT]


----------



## markusm (20. März 2008)

Zitat von uli27;2515
######################################
# Vhost: [URL="http://www.ersteseite.com:80":
			
		

> www.ersteseite.com:80[/url]
> ######################################
> #
> #
> ...


ok, und die domain zweiteseite.com wird auch auf die richtige ip aufgelöst, wenn du nen ping auf zweiteseite.com machst? 

zu deiner config: bei ServerAlias sieht das bei mir so aus: 

ServerAlias green-pc.ro 89.121.251.4.zweiteseite.com
89.121.251.4.www.zweiteseite.com

da müsste zwischen der  ip und zweiteseite.com ein 
leerzeichen sein, ausserdem müssen alle aliase
in einer zeile stehen (ich hoffe mal, das liegt am copy&paste)

schau mal nach, ob da ein leerezichen steht, wenn nicht hast du bei
der konfiguration was versemmelt.

zum angucken der livelogs: tail -f /var/log/apache2/access_log 
und tail -f /var/log/apache2/error_log 

markus


----------



## uli27 (21. März 2008)

*Geht auch nicht....*

Hallo Markus,

ich hab die Zeile

ServerAlias green-pc.ro 89.121.251.4.zweiteseite.com
89.121.251.4.www.zweiteseite.com

geaendert

ServerAlias ersteseite.com 89.121.251.4. zweiteseite.com
89.121.251.4. www.zweiteseite.com

der Zeilenumbruch ist wegen der Seitenbreite..

funktioniert nicht

Hier das gewuenschte:

iemens:~ # tail -f /var/log/apache2/access_log
127.0.0.1 - - [19/Mar/2008:18:07:58 +0200] "GET /phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_edit.png HTTP/1.1" 200 451 "http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/db_operations.php?db=hcp&token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca&goto=db_operations.php" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
127.0.0.1 - - [19/Mar/2008:18:08:02 +0200] "GET /phpMyAdmin/main.php?token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca HTTP/1.1" 200 53135 "http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/db_operations.php?db=hcp&token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca&goto=db_operations.php" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
127.0.0.1 - - [19/Mar/2008:18:08:02 +0200] "GET /phpMyAdmin/print.css HTTP/1.1" 404 1394 "http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/main.php?token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
127.0.0.1 - - [19/Mar/2008:18:08:02 +0200] "GET /phpMyAdmin/navigation.php?server=1&db=&table=&lang=de-utf-8&collation_connection=utf8_unicode_ci HTTP/1.1" 200 3197 "http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/index.php?db=hcp&token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
127.0.0.1 - - [19/Mar/2008:18:08:05 +0200] "GET /phpMyAdmin/server_privileges.php?token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca HTTP/1.1" 200 13556 "http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/main.php?token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
127.0.0.1 - - [19/Mar/2008:18:08:05 +0200] "GET /phpMyAdmin/print.css HTTP/1.1" 404 1420 "http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/server_privileges.php?token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
127.0.0.1 - - [19/Mar/2008:18:08:05 +0200] "GET /phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_usrlist.png HTTP/1.1" 200 401 "http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/server_privileges.php?token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
127.0.0.1 - - [19/Mar/2008:18:08:05 +0200] "GET /phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_usrdrop.png HTTP/1.1" 200 438 "http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/server_privileges.php?token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
127.0.0.1 - - [19/Mar/2008:18:08:05 +0200] "GET /phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/s_warn.png HTTP/1.1" 200 261 "http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/phpmyadmin.css.php?token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca&js_frame=right&nocache=1205942150" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
127.0.0.1 - - [19/Mar/2008:18:08:05 +0200] "GET /phpMyAdmin/themes/original/img/b_usradd.png HTTP/1.1" 200 523 "http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/server_privileges.php?token=15924fb07863b43eb291b83923c2b9ca" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"

Vielleicht kannst du mir noch einen Tip geben.

mfg

Uli


----------



## markusm (21. März 2008)

Zitat von uli27:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ich hab die Zeile
> 
> ...


apacheneustart ;-))

grundsätzlich sollte er dann zweiteseite.com auf die gleichen verzeichnisse wie ersteseite.com leiten. 

die logs sagen garnix, ausser, das du mit phpmyadmin unterwegs bist; du musst gucken was passiert, wenn du auf zweiteseite.com zugreifen willst. du kannst dann in den logs live sehen was passiert

wie viele IPs hat der server? 

und was passiert, wenn du nen ping auf zweiteseite.com absetzt, wird dort die ip angezeigt, die der domain zugewiesen ist?

ein tip:
http://www.amazon.de/Apache-Das-umf...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1206107464&sr=8-2



markus


----------



## uli27 (21. März 2008)

Hallo Markus,
schoenen Dan fuer die Hilfe.

Neustart hab ich gemacht ueber ISPCONFIG.

Das ist das richtige Log, gestern war ich auf dem Laptop und nicht im Server.

server1:~ # tail -f /var/log/apache2/access_log
66.249.73.88 - - [21/Mar/2008:21:06:41 +0200] "GET /index.php?page=shop.product_
details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=249&category_id=39&manufacturer_id=0&opt
ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3&vmcchk=1&Itemid=3&lang=ro HTTP/1.1" 200 28222 "-" "M
ozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
66.249.73.88 - - [21/Mar/2008:21:06:47 +0200] "GET /index.php?page=shop.product_
details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=138&category_id=22&manufacturer_id=0&opt
ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=37&vmcchk=1&Itemid=37&lang=en HTTP/1.1" 200 27251 "-"
"Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
66.249.73.88 - - [21/Mar/2008:21:09:22 +0200] "GET /index.php?page=shop.product_
details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=271&category_id=40&manufacturer_id=0&opt
ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=23&vmcchk=1&Itemid=23&lang=en HTTP/1.1" 200 26896 "-"
"Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
66.249.73.88 - - [21/Mar/2008:21:12:13 +0200] "GET /index.php?page=shop.product_
details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=276&category_id=40&manufacturer_id=0&opt
ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&vmcchk=1&Itemid=2&lang=ge HTTP/1.1" 200 26989 "-" "M
ozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
86.121.254.69 - - [21/Mar/2008:21:44:57 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 200 1229 "-" "-"
66.249.73.88 - - [21/Mar/2008:21:52:49 +0200] "GET /index.php?page=shop.product_
details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=252&category_id=39&manufacturer_id=0&opt
ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26&vmcchk=1&Itemid=26&lang=ro HTTP/1.1" 200 28322 "-"
"Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)"
86.121.254.69 - - [21/Mar/2008:22:12:45 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 200 1229 "-" "-"
92.80.73.76 - - [21/Mar/2008:22:53:51 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 1229 "-" "Mozi
lla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 F    irefox/2.0.0.12"
92.80.73.76 - - [21/Mar/2008:22:53:51 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 114    5 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0    .0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
92.80.73.76 - - [21/Mar/2008:22:54:17 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 114    5 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0    .0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
92.80.73.76 - - [21/Mar/2008:22:56:24 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 114    5 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0    .0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
92.80.73.76 - - [21/Mar/2008:22:56:26 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 304 - "-" "Mozilla    /5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Fire    fox/2.0.0.12"


92.80.73.76 - - [21/Mar/2008:22:56:35 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 304 - "-" "Mozilla    /5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Fire    fox/2.0.0.12"

92.80.73.76 - - [21/Mar/2008:22:57:00 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 304 - "-" "Mozilla    /5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Fire    fox/2.0.0.12"
92.80.73.76 - - [21/Mar/2008:23:00:41 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080203 SUSE/2.0.0.12-0.1 Firefox/2.0.0.12"
92.80.73.76 - - [21/Mar/2008:23:00:42 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; 

Der Server hat zwei IPs, eine 192.168.0.xxx und 89.121.251.4....

Wenn ich einen ping auf zweiteseit.com  sende, findet er die IP des Severs. Ich habe ja im DNS Server (ns1.ersteseite.com) ueber IPCONFIG zwei A Records angelegt:


                                A Record                                                     IP-Adresse    Host    89.121.251.4    mail    89.121.251.4    www    89.121.251.4    ns1    89.121.251.4    ns    89.121.251.4    www.zweiteseite.com
   89.121.251.4    www.zweiteseite.com
                                                        Der Tip mit dem Buch ist gut. Danke. Ich wohne aber in Rumaenien, mal schaun ob die dahin liefern. Ich denke schon.

mfg

Uli


----------



## markusm (26. März 2008)

Zitat von uli27:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Der Server hat zwei IPs, eine 192.168.0.xxx und 89.121.251.4....
> 
> ...



Hallo Ulli,

welche IP? die erste Frage ist, ob zweiteseite.com auch auf die richtige IP aufgelöst wird und die zweite farge ist, ob apache  dann  die virtuelle domain richtig zuordnet . 

so aus der ferne sind auszüge aus dem logfile irgendwie ... sinnlos ;_)) du musst dir das angucken, wenn du auf zweiteseite.com sper browser zugreifen willst um zu erkennen, was der apache da überhaupt machen will. 

ich vermute mal entweder falsches dns oder falsche vhost.conf, irgendwo dort muss das problem liegen.

lösch am besten di co-location nochmal raus, dann relaod von apache (kannst du das auf der console? die fehlerausgaben sind meist gold wert, zb wenn der apache aufgrund von fehlkonfiguration garnicht neustartet  sondern einfach weiterläuft)

fang am besten nochmal in ruhe von vorne an, welche IP auf welche domain, zeigt die domain auf die richtige ip, wenn ja, in ispconfig server-alias/co-location anlegen, 


markus


----------



## uli27 (26. März 2008)

*Danke Markus, jetzt gehts.*

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank fuer deine Tips. Ich habe alle DNS Eintraege geloescht, die Websites geloescht. In der Mysql Datenbank blieben eintraege erhalten, nachdem ich die Subdomains geloescht habe. Ich hab die nach langem ueberlegen mit auch geloescht. Dann habe ich alles nochmal eingegeben. Jetzt gehts.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

U. Brunhuber


----------



## Till (30. März 2008)

Du Darfst nie etwas in der MySQL DB direkt löschen, wenn Du es doch machst, ist danach die DB inkonsistent was später zu Fehlern führen kann.

Stattdessen hättest Du einfach den Papierkorb leeren müssen.


----------



## uli27 (31. März 2008)

*Und jetzt? Alles neu installieren?*

Hallo Till,

danke fuer den Hinweis. Was kann ich jetzt machen? Alles neu instalieren?
Bei mir geht z. B. Webalizer nicht mehr. Es hierte einfach mit einem bestimmten Datum auf zu Arbeiten.

mfg

Uli


----------



## Till (31. März 2008)

Stehen denn aktuellere Einträge im web.log der Seite?


----------



## uli27 (1. Apr. 2008)

*http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445*

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank. Ich habe diese Frage dort gestaellt:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445

Leider habe ich das web.log noch nicht gefunden. In welchem Pfad liegt das eigentlich?

mfg

Uli


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2008)

> Was kann ich jetzt machen? Alles neu instalieren?


Da kannst Du jetzt nicht mehr viel machen, außer Du hast ein Datenbank-Backup gemacht bevor Du die Daten in der DB gleöscht hast.


----------

